# Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart - Episode 1 (Piano Concerto No. 1)



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

W.A. Mozart and his wife Constanze Mozart had six children:

Raimund Leopold (17 June – 19 August 1783)
Karl Thomas Mozart (21 September 1784 – 31 October 1858)
Johann Thomas Leopold (18 October – 15 November 1786)
Theresia Constanzia Adelheid Friedericke Maria Anna (27 December 1787 – 29 June 1788)
Anna Maria (died soon after birth, 16 November 1789)
Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart (26 July 1791 – 29 July 1844)
Sadly, as you can read, four of them died in the first year of life (the infant mortality was very high in Wien at the time).

Only two of them became adult: Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart (on the left) and Karl Thomas Mozart (on the right).











Of the two children, only one became a composer: Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart.

Did he inherited the talent of his father? This is the question of this series.

First of all, we will try to determine which is, according to us, the best piece of Franz between the most serious works for which there are recordings uploaded in Youtube. Then we will try to determine how much good he was in comparison to his father.


In this episode, we will begin with his piano concerto no. 1, composed by Franz when he was 16-17 years old. How do you rate it?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Quite a few years ago, I reviewed a Novalis disc of F.X. Mozart's piano concertos 1 and 2 for MusicWeb International. I was very pleased with the music and performances. Most noteworthy was the similarity of the elasticity of the orchestral and piano parts between dad and son. "Very Good".


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Not a bad piano concerto. The tonality doesn't help the concept (CM is a VERY difficult tonality if the composer isn't talented, and Franz Xaver is nowhere near his father's talent) and this affects more the slow, second movement, which lucks lyricality in my ears. Nevertheless a pleasant effort.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted good, reminds me a bit of the first 4 WA composed.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Dimace said:


> CM is a VERY difficult tonality if the composer isn't talented


Why?



> which lucks lyricality in my ears


Did you mean "lacks"?


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean "lacks"?


Yes! Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I didn't know this concerto and in a first hear I quite enjoyed it. I think it's style is very similar to piano concertos of the composer's father, although I think it shows some moments of indivuality, particularly in the second movement. Quite a feat for a teenager in my view.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Result: 4.25.


----------

